# Mit regex linkliste formatieren



## JFHunter (13. August 2005)

Hi,

wie kann ich mit regex eine vorliegende Textdatei mit Links in html-links umbauen? Die Links liegen wie folgt vor:

Name - Url  (je Zeile)

Ich bin leider nicht so fit in regex dass ich den ersten Teil bis zum *leer* - *leer* und den zweiten teil trennen kann. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen ;-)

Danke schonmal

Jochen


----------

